# Cleaning foggers.



## Vlad

As we all pull our little gems out of storage, here are some articles that may help you with getting them back up to speed....................

http://www.theatrefx.com/funfacts110.html
http://www.hauntedillinois.com/fogfix.php
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Fog/fogmac_GlycolFogMachine.html#Cleaning


----------



## Zombie-F

Just reminded me I'm yet to break mine out of the attic and check up on them. Maybe I can do this tuesday while I "babysit" the electrician.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm not fond of cleaning them, best just to break them out every couple of months.


----------



## Vlad

There are pros and cons to fogger cleaning, which the articles discuss. It's not recommended to do it after each use, but there are circumstances where it's necessary.


----------



## ShadyHallows

I don't know if I misread this but are you supose to keep fog in ur fogger at all times even when in storage?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would.
Less chance of seals drying out.


----------



## otherworldly

:zombie: You're supposed to clean your fogger? _Another thing to clean..._


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool - thanks for the links.


----------



## Wildomar

I have always done the 50/50 solution after Halloween each year and thus far no adverse affects. But after reading those links I am now wary of it and wonder if I have just been lucky. Was I wrong to read the manufacturers instructions on storage ??


----------



## ghostie

I like the don't do anything method. I'm lazy. Great links, bud. Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Whether or not to keep fog juice in a fogger when in storage is a question that gets tossed around every year. Some manufacturers recommend emptying the machine, and some say never leave it dry. The people who tend to support the leave fluid in it method (myself included) are of the thought that it tends to keep the o-rings and seals lubricated. "I've never heard anyone give a reason as to why dry storage is best.

"Assuming" that the fog juice you're using is of good quality, then there should be relatively few deposits left on the heating elements and nozzle after use. But over time, there will be deposits left, and they will eventually degrade the foggers performance, and require attention. Hence my posting of the articles above.


----------



## Vlad

Another thing to check when testing your fogger is the filter on the end of the pick up tube in the reservoir. It is a small porous stone like object. My VEI-940 had stopped working completely because the filter was entirely clogged. I cut it off the line, and replaced it with an aquarium air stone. Here is the one I removed. >>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v194/TerrorOnBeechwood1/Linked/P1280042a.jpg


----------



## Fright Zone

How long did you have it/use it before it needed to be changed?


----------



## Vlad

We've used the VEI-940 for about 6 years now. I should also say that some of the cheaper models have plastic screened filters, and some of the really cheap ones have none at all.


----------



## wizardry68

i just had a problem with one i just bought last year. i tried the solution but wasnt working. just was gonna give up. i lil suggestion, i left the mix in my fogger for 24hrs. tried it again and it was starting to work. let it sit in the fogger a few more hrs. tried again and it started to take. as of tonite i worked on it a lil more, added my fog juice and bingo it works. so instead of giving up id leave the mix in awhile and give it a chance. these things are not that cheap to just buy like bubble gum. just a lil suggestion to do before getting rid of it.


----------



## ShadyHallows

My 700 watt Litefx doesn't run unless it's vertical with the nozzel pointing towards the ground. Even when it is vertical the fog does not come out very powerfully. Any suggjestions?


----------



## Vlad

Shady, when you press the button, can you hear the pump running?


----------



## ShadyHallows

Yes


----------



## Fright Zone

Fwiw I hadn't used a couple what most consider cheaply-built 400W Gemmy's from Wal-Mart since 2008(!) 

Besides the obvious long 400W reheat time they've been great for fog chillers or into the back of a tombstone shown in my videos.

Gemmy fog juice is nice and thick also.

Per Gemmy's instructions I didn't leave any fog juice in them.

I used a 1-cup Distilled H20 with 2 teaspoons Distilled vinegar mix. 

One fogger worked just fine.

The older one from 2006 was clogged. The pump was running. So I used the straight pin idea into the nozzle a few times including rotating it around. And Gemmy suggests a cotton swab with vinegar. They didn't used to say that in their FAQ.

It worked!

So even an old Gemmy not used in years can be saved ;


----------



## Timpbike

Great Info. Thanks


----------



## Fright Zone

I'd go with a 50/50 mix of distilled vinegar and distilled H20 to be sure. My 2 teaspoons worked but that generally sounds like too little. I didn't want everything to smell like vinegar lol But really 50/50 doesn't smell that bad.


----------

